# Photoshop Transform vs. Image Resize



## erotavlas (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello, Which is the better method for increasing the size of an image? Use of the free transform tool, or opening the file separately performing image resize, then pasting it back into the document you are working in?

I like the free transform tool as it allows me to see exactly the size I will end up with and therefore tweak it accordingly inside the document.  However I am concerned about image quality and do not know what re sampling method the transform tool uses when increasing the size?

Any suggestions or information would be appreciated
thank you!


----------



## Peano (Feb 2, 2010)

Transform uses whatever algorithm you've specified in preferences under General > Image interpolation.


----------



## erotavlas (Feb 3, 2010)

Peano said:


> Transform uses whatever algorithm you've specified in preferences under General > Image interpolation.



thanks!!


----------

